# Take the plow to work?



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

Going to get a lot of snow while I am at work, it is a 30 min. drive. I don't think I will be able to make it up the drive when I get home. Do I put the plow on tonight and drive back and forth to work with it?

Wait never mind, its a snow bear without lights. guess that answers my question


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

if it a snowbear just put in the bed of the truck


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

good point.

I'm a big guy, but not that big.

It must be around 300#


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Mines going on tonight and coming to work with me tomorrow. 

Bruce


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I just did that last week - we got about 16" overnight and was predicted to continue all day. Started at 5 and made my last pass on the way out to work. Of course, got there to find bright sunshine all day. Whatever - didn't hurt anything, except for getting home at 9pm that night and being so tired I forgot to drop the plow.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

The SB covers my truck lights, so I got the lite kit and replaced the lights with real plow lights (seach the forum for my posts on it).

I take it to work now. I tilt it down a bit to get air to the radiator on the highway, otherwise it blocks it pretty good and can overheat it the truck.


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

PhantomRacer;681376 said:


> The SB covers my truck lights, so I got the lite kit and replaced the lights with real plow lights (seach the forum for my posts on it).
> 
> I take it to work now. I tilt it down a bit to get air to the radiator on the highway, otherwise it blocks it pretty good and can overheat it the truck.


I thought you had to use the bar that holds it in the up position. The only thing holding it up without the bar is the magnets in the winch


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

hero419;681391 said:


> I thought you had to use the bar that holds it in the up position. The only thing holding it up without the bar is the magnets in the winch


I do use it, but it doesn't hold it up tight (at least on mine, they might have re engineered the part).

I lower it a hair so it flops around a bit, then bungee cord it so it doesn't...and the safety C bar between the plow and the frame is still there to do it's work. It is being held up by the winch, but it doesn't fall even an inch. If the plow fell, it would be caught by the safety bar.

No way would I NOT use it. I don't want to get stranded somewhere.. or worse...have it come down on the highway! That would totally suck!

10 years on the same winch..pushing my luck I know.. but still seems OK.


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

I will try it when I get home. I want to see if I will have enough clearance for my headlights.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Put the plow so it's only 1'' or 2'' off the ground.


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

that should make it easy to get home in 10 inches of snow.


----------

